# Keyra Agustina VS Andrea Rincon. Battle of the best asses



## Superrazien (Dec 14, 2006)

Now if you havent herd of either chick I suggest you do yourself a favor straight males and lesbion woman. These chicks are probably 2 of the hottest girls I ever seen so type there name on youtube. Most people know who I am talking about though, so I ask you. Who do you think has the better ass, and best overall body?


----------



## Limit_Tester (Dec 14, 2006)

Keyra Agustina takes this easily. Better face, more fit body. Way better ass. Andrea rincon is not really that impressive in the grand scheme of bodies.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 14, 2006)

Julieta takes it easily. Jeniffer Lopez is overrated XD


----------



## Hagen (Dec 14, 2006)

Vida Guerra arrives and curbstomps all of them.


----------



## UltraJounin (Dec 14, 2006)

Actually its really tough...

Keyra - lol Tsumi found an interesting alteration to the Moskau song 

Andrea -  

Cant I just have them both?

Oh...wow...
Viagra online


----------



## UltraJounin (Dec 14, 2006)

Locard said:


> Vida Guerra arrives and curbstomps all of them.



Stay on topic, its hard enough to concentrate as it is 

Shes in a league of her own


----------



## Limit_Tester (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah. I too can name alot of people who are hotter, but again... not on topic.


----------

